
Social Security Will Be Insolvent in 16 Years - drugme
https://reason.com/2019/04/22/social-security-will-be-insolvent-in-16-years/
======
pnutjam
The sky is falling... only because a small portion of American's want to
sabotage things and crow about how they don't work.

------
ohiovr
Ah I heard this 16 years ago.

~~~
ksaj
Indeed. People have been saying the same thing in Canada since the 80's at the
very least.

